# What MPG will you get for a R32 GTR? (I have searched)



## Stuart E (Oct 22, 2002)

I have searched for this answer but I seem to be getting a lot of conflicting ansers and its also difficult to find out when there are so many different versions of Skyline.

I have seen numbers from 10mph to 29mpg.

I currently own a 300ZX and I get 18 around town, 25 motorway driving over 70. I got 32 driving to Scotland this year ( Which surprised the shit out of me ) 

What could I expect for a R32 GTR stock around town and on a long motorway drive taking it easy?

Thanks

Stuart


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I've just worked mine out, don't normally bother but people keep asking me.

Anyway, put 42 litres (9.2 gal ~) in, done 155 miles, average driving too..

Works out around 16-17 mpg

Mine isn't standard though, running 1 bar so not heavy modded. But I'd be suprised if you got as much as 20mpg TBH.


----------



## Stuart E (Oct 22, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> *
> 
> Mine isn't standard though, running 1 bar so not heavy modded. But I'd be suprised if you got as much as 20mpg TBH. *


What even on a long motorway run?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Never seen over 20mpg since I got my car back in march this year


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Motorway run.......
Get up to speed and cruise off boost for as long as possible. 25 mpg.
Bit boring and very hard to do


----------



## Sussex Boy (Jul 26, 2003)

Mines a GTR and a daily driver doing 2k a month. Mixed driving from local around town to motorways.

No mods and I get 22-24 MPG. (OK thats an average of 23)


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*Mine has ~550bhp...*

25mpg off boost cruising, 12-18mpg round town...

20mpg typically on a mixed run, with 8mpg easily achieved on a blast!


----------



## sweeps (Sep 14, 2002)

Worked mine out when a went to JAE (Billing) From York via Lincoln. Via Lincoln back to York, mostly steady driving, as Dave said upto speed then off boost, 16/17mpg with similar mods.



> _originally posted by davewilkins_
> Motorway run.......
> Get up to speed and cruise off boost for as long as possible. 25 mpg.
> Bit boring and very hard to do


Haven't got it sussed yet  

:smokin:


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

In it's current state of tune I've managed to get 20mpg out of it on a decent run..... which I thought to be pretty good considering the spec (quite a few mods, about 470 at the hubs) and the fact that it's tuned so that the boost comes in as early as poss anyway. If I was to stick to 70mph ish and stay off boost I'm sure I'd maybe squeek that up a bit.....just can't seem to do it though.

All very easy to get single figures if you're having a good play mind you


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2003)

Yeah mines is about 17-20 mpg with stage one mods with a good mix of both cruising and boost. scorchio


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I get typical 20mpg (stage 1). If you run stock boost it should be around 25mpg. 

Stop start traffic pulls that down, as does heavy use of right foot. I've also noticed that regularly provoking the "whoosh" on the dump valves also tends to drop the mpg, but the sound is addictive!

But these are small prices to pay for the grin factor!!


----------

